# i like creme colored bikes



## spoker (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 29, 2016)

Neat portage strap on that one


----------



## Barry Carlisle (Oct 11, 2016)

Wow, i like cream bikes too!!


----------

